# sdd 3TB extern über usb geht nicht mehr (beerdigt)

## artbody

meine Externe Datensicherungsplatte sdd 3TB über usb geht nicht mehr

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

als usb_platte angesteckt bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

```

[ 1120.081724] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0bc2, idProduct=3320

[ 1120.081729] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[ 1120.081731] usb 3-6: Product: Expansion Desk

[ 1120.081733] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Seagate

[ 1120.081735] usb 3-6: SerialNumber: 2HC015KJ

[ 1120.082159] usb-storage 3-6:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 1120.082878] scsi host7: usb-storage 3-6:1.0

[ 1121.082592] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Seagate  Expansion Desk   070B PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 1121.083051] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[ 1121.084582] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] 8089949 512-byte logical blocks: (4.14 GB/3.86 GiB)

[ 1121.089894] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[ 1121.089901] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[ 1121.093473] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 1121.102449] scsi_io_completion: 66 callbacks suppressed

[ 1121.102458] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.102462] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.102465] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.102469] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.102470] blk_update_request: 66 callbacks suppressed

[ 1121.102472] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 0

[ 1121.102474] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 0, async page read

[ 1121.106450] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.106456] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.106459] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.106463] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.106465] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 1

[ 1121.106468] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 1, async page read

[ 1121.110439] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.110443] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.110445] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.110448] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.110450] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 2

[ 1121.110452] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 2, async page read

[ 1121.114436] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.114439] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.114442] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.114445] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.114446] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 3

[ 1121.114448] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 3, async page read

[ 1121.118436] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.118440] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.118442] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.118445] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.118447] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 4

[ 1121.118449] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 4, async page read

[ 1121.122438] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.122441] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.122443] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.122447] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.122449] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 5

[ 1121.122450] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 5, async page read

[ 1121.126452] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.126458] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.126461] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.126465] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.126467] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 6

[ 1121.126470] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 6, async page read

[ 1121.130438] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.130441] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.130444] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.130447] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.130449] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 7

[ 1121.130451] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 7, async page read

[ 1121.134438] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.134441] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.134444] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.134447] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.134448] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 0

[ 1121.134450] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 0, async page read

[ 1121.138669] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 1121.138681] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[ 1121.138684] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0 

[ 1121.138687] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] tag#0 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00

[ 1121.138690] blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 1

[ 1121.138692] Buffer I/O error on dev sdd, logical block 1, async page read

[ 1121.163457] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

[ 1121.291444]  sdd: unable to read partition table

[ 1121.297445] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

```

hab sie dann mal aus dem USB Gehäuse ausgebaut und direkt im Rechner angeschlossen

dmesg:

```
[  224.660042] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[  224.660044] ata6.00: error: { ABRT }

[  224.660617] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  224.660626] ata6: EH complete

[  224.670039] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[  224.670041] ata6.00: BMDMA stat 0x25

[  224.670044] ata6.00: failed command: READ DMA

[  224.670049] ata6.00: cmd c8/00:04:84:70:7b/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 29 dma 2048 in

                        res 51/04:04:84:70:7b/04:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

```

fdisk -l findet nur sda bis sdc ..

```
 ntfsfix -d /dev/sdd

Mounting volume... Error reading bootsector: Input/output error

Failed to sync device /dev/sdd: Input/output error

FAILED

Attempting to correct errors... Error reading bootsector: Input/output error

Failed to sync device /dev/sdd: Input/output error

FAILED

Failed to startup volume: Input/output error

Error reading bootsector: Input/output error

Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.

```

ddrescue macht was , aber was ?

```
ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/sdd /home/achim/data/sddsave/hdimage /home/achim/data/sddsave/mapfile

GNU ddrescue 1.21

Press Ctrl-C to interrupt

Initial status (read from mapfile)

  rescued:        0 B,     errsize:     428 MB,  errors:       2

Current status

     ipos:  429608 kB, non-trimmed:        0 B,  current rate:       0 B/s

     opos:  429608 kB, non-scraped:    3712 MB,  average rate:       0 B/s

non-tried:        0 B,     errsize:     429 MB,      run time:      51m 59s

  rescued:        0 B,      errors:        2,  remaining time:         n/a

percent rescued:   0.00%      time since last successful read:      51m 59s

Scraping failed blocks... (forwards
```

hab ddrescue aber abgebrochen, da bis jetzt  

```
errsize:     429 MB,      run time:      51m 59s rescued:        0 B, 
```

3 000 000MB / 429MB pro 1 stunde sind  fast 7000 stunden   :Rolling Eyes: 

platte fährt hoch, also innen dreht sich was

dann pipst es einmal und die blaue LED geht NICHT an, was sonst immer der Fall war

hat da noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## alexander_ro

Das sieht nach lese Fehlern aus vermutlich sind Teile der Plattenoberfläche (Sektoren) nicht mehr lesbar. Wenn es eine Sicherungsplatte ist sind ja Deine Daten noch im Orginal vorhanden. Dann wäre das einfachste die Platte zu tauschen und  eine neue Sicherung zu machen. Sind denn Daten die Du noch brauchst auf der Platte?

Ist das noch eine Platte die eine SATA Schnittstelle hat oder hat die eingebautes USB?

Die Smart Daten der Platte auslesen um zu sehen wie groß das Problem ist. Wenn Du die Defekten Bereiche ausschließt sollte auch ddrescue schneller die Daten kopieren. Der versucht bei nicht lesbaren Sektoren diese mit mehrfachem auslesen wieder zu rekonstruieren. Sind viele defekt dauert das ewig.

----------

## artbody

SATA Schnittstelle ist vorhanden, das hatte ich oben auch erwähnt mit

 *Quote:*   

> hab sie dann mal aus dem USB Gehäuse ausgebaut und direkt im Rechner angeschlossen
> 
> dmesg:
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Sind denn Daten die Du noch brauchst auf der Platte? 

 

Leider ja.

Ich hatte vor kurzem (letzte Woche) eine  Festplatte 3TB gegen eine neue 8TB getauscht, 

die meisten Daten auf die Backup Platte (die tote Platte) 3TB extern mit rsync gesichert.

teilweise diese dann schon wieder auf die 8TB rübergezogen (manuell mit Copy) um auch mal wieder alles etwas aufzuräumen

also die allerwichtigsten Daten sind sozusagen gerettet 

ABER 

vieles hängt noch auf der alten Platte

eine 2te 8TB wäre dann als Sicherung vorgesehen gewesen ...

Der dümmste Zufall sozusagen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexander_ro

Sorry das mit dem ausbauen aus dem USB-Gehäuse ist mir entgangen ...  :Smile: 

Der ddrescue ist nur bei den nicht lesbaren Teilen der Platte so langsam. Kommt halt darauf an wie viele nicht mehr richtig lesbare Sektoren die Platte jetzt hat. Vielleicht den mal länger laufen lassen das kann sich aber schon über viele Stunden hin ziehen. Ob es sich lohnen wird kann man vorher nicht sagen. Manchmal geht es manchmal nicht.

Was eine Möglichkeit sein könnte ist mit den smartmon Tools die Daten auslesen und schauen wie viele Sektoren der schon als defekt kennt. Außerdem haben die Modernen Platten verschiedene Arten von Selbsttests eingebaut. Die lange Version der Tests sucht defekte Sektoren und wenn er noch Platz und die Daten lesen konnte verschiebt er die Daten. Das kann sich aber auch über viele Stunden hinziehen. Defekte Daten lesen ist immer mit viel Zeit Aufwand verbunden. Kann sich aber schon lohnen. Mir ist es schon immer wieder mal damit gelungen Daten von der Platte zu kratzen ...  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

partimage

findet die Platte auch nicht

```
 smartctl -a /dev/sdd

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.4.87-gentoo-r1] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (AF)

Device Model:     ST3000DM001-1CH166

Serial Number:    W1F17GC1

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 05382c5e5

Firmware Version: CC43

User Capacity:    137.438.952.960 bytes [137 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 4

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Wed Nov 29 21:38:07 2017 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

Read SMART Data failed: scsi error aborted command

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Status command failed: scsi error aborted command

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: UNKNOWN!

SMART Status, Attributes and Thresholds cannot be read.

Read SMART Log Directory failed: scsi error aborted command

Read SMART Error Log failed: scsi error aborted command

Read SMART Self-test Log failed: scsi error aborted command

Selective Self-tests/Logging not supported

```

----------

## alexander_ro

Das die normalen Tools ein Platte die nicht wenigstens noch halbwegs funktioniert nicht finden ist normal. Dafür wurde ja extra ddrescue erfunden.

Hast Du mal mit einem Editor z.B vim in die Datei mit den von ddrescue gelieferten Daten rein geschaut. Textdokumente kann man meist gut erkennen. Ob da was dabei ist was Du wieder erkennst.

Das sieht jetzt nicht so gut aus. Vermutlich sind da Daten betroffen die für die smart Funktionen gebraucht werden. Bleibt also wenn nur die Variante mit ddrescue und dem länger Zeit geben.

Je nach verwendetem Filesystem gibt es Tools die dann aus den Resten die ddrescue gelesen hat versuchen Dateien wieder her zu stellen.

----------

## artbody

also mein Plan ist jetzt erst mal noch mit

```
 dd if=/dev/sdd ...
```

ein 1 zu 1 Abbild zu machen.

wird allerdings erst morgen gehen, weil die 2te 8TB noch nicht da ist und per dhl kommt

von daher erst mal danke  :Very Happy:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## artbody

 :Crying or Very sad:  ok also so wie es jetzt ausschaut ist die Festplatte echt hinüber

```
ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/sdd /home/achim/data/sddsave/hdimage /home/achim/data/sddsave/mapfile
```

nochmals drauf angesetzt, aber bei etwas mehr als non-scraped:4000 MB war dann Ende und ddrescue hat ohne Fehler abgebrochen

```
rescued:        0 B
```

weder fdisk noch parted ... finden sie

 :Laughing:   :Confused:   :Arrow:  eine ordentliche Berdigung in meinem Elektroniklabor steht noch aus

immerhin ein Schrittmotor für was auch immer 2 fette Neodym für die Pinwand ein bisschen Kupfer  und noch ein paar Cent für den Eschrott

ist doch schon mal was

ergo ne 3T seegate barakuda hält nicht so lange sprich seegatenichtmehr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> sdd 3TB extern über usb geht nicht mehr (beerdigt)

 

"beerdigt" als Status gefällt mir! Das ist mal was anderes als das sonst immer verwendete "solved"...   :Cool: 

----------

